# Skinny Frog



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Got some Galactonotus from xxxxxxxx One arrived healthy and normal looking, the other seemed very skinny and bony. They both were eating great in a mildly well planted 10 gallon, and were sharing a cocohut and then I noticed that the larger one now sits on top of the cocohut and the skinny one is nowhere to be found, even during feedings and in fact has become more and more shy. In thinking about this I assume that xxxxxxxx being basically a pet store probably had a bunch of these guys in one tank and the skinnier one was probably on the lower end of the pole which is why he was so skinny to begin with. The other one is thriving, eats everything. I have separated the two. The smaller one is now in a large deli cup with some moist paper towl and plant cuttings and three to five fruit flies, the larger one remains in the tank. Should I reverse that? I've been searching for days on this type of behavior and it's only been getting worse, so I figured I'd make my own thread. Thanks a lot guys, hopeto hear some suggestions soon. 

-Logan


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Please do them and yourself a huge favor and separate the 2 of them. Let them go through a standard quarentine and make sure both are eating and doing well for you.

You may also want to check with Dr Frye about doing fecals and other ways of taking care of a pdf who isn't eating.

Please set up a feeding station with a small piece of fruit, feed fewer ffs than you think you need, let the frog eat them and then you can feed a small amount more. Give each frog some hiding space and since one is very shy, I would definitely screen off the container from other frogs and misc. household activities.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

also try not to check on him every five minutes. Give him a little peace and quiet.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

1. I'm sorry if this is confusing, they're both eating great fine, it's just that one is dominating the feeding area in the later days since I've had them. I'm sorry, I meant to say that the skinny frog is eating, just not seeming very willing to compete with the larger frog. Since I've put him in the other tank he has eaten several ffs and some larvae. 

2. Who is assuming I'm checking on them every five minutes? In reading a lot of the posts around this board I've actually been more discouraged than encouraged from asking questions like this. Often times the posts are rude to beginners who are just trying to do things correctly. Sometimes posters even make fun of other posters asking questions on the same thread. 

I apologize if this seems off topic but it's very true in this community, and in a forum that prides itself on furthering the species and husbandry of the species, assumptions and taunting should simply not be allowed. It makes the whole thing less accessible. 

Thanks for any non-condescending help you guys can offer us who are just starting off (or re-starting, in my case).


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't mean to seem rude. I know that I'd want to check every five minutes that's why I said that. If you separate them until the skinny one puts on some weight and feels stronger he might feel more willing to compete in the future.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

In that case I apologize, I overreacted.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey rob I'm new to this as well. One of the things I rember seeing is that termites are great for fattening up frogs.


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a pair of Azureus that started out the same way as you described. The less aggressive frog wasn't as thin as yours sounds, so I just left them both in and waited it out. I'm not saying that's the right thing to do, but all I did was make sure the younger one was eating and now both of them are fine and the smaller frog has figured out the competing for food thing. YMMV, but hopefully yours will turn out the same.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its probably a good idea to seperate them and get fecals run to see if there are any worms you need to get rid of. XXXXX May not have had the best procedures, and it would be a good idea to have it checked out. Sorry we seem like A$$ holes I hope your experience here improves. 
After you know they are worm free and you get the skinnier one fattened up it should be just fine to pt them back together


----------

